# just bought beetle, have question about key.



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

I just bought 1998 beetle 2.0 and the seller gave me one key like this.(second one) 









The blue vw symbol can click but I don't know what function it has. 
The seller also doesn't know that. 
If it is some kind of remote, how can I change battery? 
Just need to open by using flat driver? 
and what function it has?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

That is just a regular key. The push button should illuminate the little light bulb next to the blade. It is not a remote to unlock the doors. The '98's had a 4 button remote that looks like a banjo. And yes, you should be able to open it with a flat screwdriver or coin.


----------



## SCARLET (Dec 21, 2005)

In my experience that is a valet key, I know for the 2002 year bug the VW doesn't click and is just a logo, the key should only unlock the door and ignition, not the boot or the glove box.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

That's what the valet usually is. But it can be cut for a master key. Mine is


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

The valet key doesn't have the flashlight feature, which the pictured one does. Our '98 came with one flashlight key, one regular key, one valet key and two banjo-style remotes.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

vwbugstuff said:


> The valet key doesn't have the flashlight feature, which the pictured one does. Our '98 came with one flashlight key, one regular key, one valet key and two banjo-style remotes.


Same here. My 98 came with them also. Never really used the flash light feature of that key.


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi new 98 owner!

The 1998 models DID NOT come with "switchblade" keys like the 99 and later models.

The key you have with the clickable VW logo is a factory MASTER key *more common the Passat of the same era.. the B4 line,* the button works a incandescent bulb. I think ECUtuning is the last outlet with those bulbs...$11 each. Pricey.

YOU CAN get a switchblade key. You need an early transponder, 99-01, type switchblade. Your car lacks an immobilizer, so get a key on ebay, get a nickel metal vw key blank (no more than $15) and take both to a locksmith. Have them copy your working key to the nickel metal blank, then install the blake blade into the new key. Discard the german metal blade, or resell on ebay. Most shops can't cut that heavy metal the new FOB key will come with.

Now go and stick the old master in the car and turn the car to on but do not start it. Shut driver door, use new key to manually lock it. Now press the unlock button and hold it 2 seconds. Let go. Press it again, door should unlock.

You now have a working valet key for your 1998 New Beetle like I do for mine


----------



## cbenjes (Jan 6, 2010)

kcfoxie, you have a pm.


----------

